
Bitconnect Re-launches - JumpCrisscross
https://bitconnectx.co
======
coolspot
That ain’t bitconnect. Only common thing is that both are fraud.

~~~
TaylorGood
The official twitter @bitconnect mentions this ICO..

[https://twitter.com/bitconnect/status/953002461400313864](https://twitter.com/bitconnect/status/953002461400313864)

------
TaylorGood
The audacity..

